# Starter Pens



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I heard there is a starter pen in Coshocton for beagles. Does anybody know an information on it???


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I also found a website for a guy in Sandusky that will start your dog for $75 bucks. does anybody know anything about this guy also?
http://beaglestartingpen.com/Contact.aspx


----------



## roughrider (Dec 22, 2006)

I would go with the guy in Cosh. I heard Dave Hummell does a great job. There is also a guy in Shreve that starts beagles Jerry Kelly is his name.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

roughrider said:


> I would go with the guy in Cosh. I heard Dave Hummell does a great job. There is also a guy in Shreve that starts beagles Jerry Kelly is his name.


Dave Hummell knows his beagles, one of the best


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

please pm me if so.


----------

